# Upcoming adoption almost complete, Help Please...



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

So Ive lurked here for the last few months, read the books, bought the dvd's. Ive got the dog beds, the crate, the bowls, the indestructible toys that will be shredded in a day and the other 300 dollars worth of doggie start up that I needed. Including cards for local trainers and vets. To me this is the fluffy feel good look at the coolness I have for my dog stuff. 

I prefer to live in reality - 

What am I looking at for the first 24 hours? For the first week? The dog is SAID to be doing well at the fosters home, how will I recognize any separation issues from issues of the dog adjusting to another in the long list of new places? 

The rescue wants the best and I am sure the dog I am considering has been with a great foster. The foster reports sound promising. The history of this dog is like most, abandoned, sheltered, picked up by rescue. They say he is housebroken, crate trained and is playing with toys having a good time. 

Will all this go away when again this dog is put into another new environment? This is the first dog I will have on my own. I dog sat for a couple of friends, one was a GSD, a former military dog. It ran me lol. It was actually smarter than most of the people I work with. The dog let me know when it needed to pee, when it wanted to go to bed, when it was hungry. It was perfect! 

I know I am not going to be getting perfection. I am totally eyes open to the fact I am getting a dog that in the last year has been tied to a tree, starved, sick, moved into a crappy kill shelter, sick again, moved to vet, better but sick, moved to foster and then moved to my home. 

Any words of wisdom that the 2, 5, 10, 15 thousand post crew can offer for me?! Nothing is too harsh or will be ignored. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Become the Alpha immediately, slowly introduce the dog to your environment. I prefer to let my rescues have access to only one or two room initially, and I crate them at night if they will tolerate it. They sleep right next to me. They eat after I eat. If I'm walking through a room they move out of my way not the other way around. Once he is comfortable with part of your home, the next day or two, take him through the other rooms, let him sniff and get used to the rest. I keep a new dog with me 24/7 while I'm home. Gradually introduce the dogs to you friends and family. Once you are confident how the dog will react in new situations, you can start socializing and taking him out with you. 

From my short experience on this board, I can guarantee you will get many differing suggestions and views on what to do. I find that a rescue has a honeymoon period in which time it's easier for me to introduce them to my rules and lifestyle. One of mine was a doll for about a month, then started showing behaviors I didn't like. It's been challenging. I didn't follow my own rules as the dog was so needy, I didn't set myself up properly as the Alpha. If I had, I might have had better luck with the behaviors.

A dog like you described may become a Velcro dog and become extremely attached to you.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I prefer to not get hung up on alpha stuff. 

I like the "two week shut down". We tend to discourage tight velcro-ing the 1st few weeks, as well.

How to do the "two week shut down".
(preface - some on here scoff at this, but it's worked miracles for us in our rescue and also when the foster dogs go to their new homes)



> If I could stress one of the biggest errors people make with new dogs and foster dogs it is rushing the dog into the new world so fast . This shut down gives the dog a chance to say “ahhh” take a breath and restart into its new world.
> 
> From people I have helped I hear;
> "I introduced her to 15 people the first day I had her!" ;" he was a bit leery but seems to like my other 3 dogs" ; "she went everywhere with me "
> ...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

lots of walking on leash for bonding, training class, start with basic, you may find your new gsd is passed basic, but still a good way to get to know each other. good luck and post with your progress.


----------



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you LuvShepherds, 

Yes there is a "trial period" of a week or two and they have made it very clear they are not going to be upset if it is not the right fit. I have a three bedroom condo and I only really use one bedroom, one I sleep in and one for a little home office. There is a spare room that is full of junk I carted down to SC from Massachusetts that I quickly found I will never use. Snowboards or a down parka anyone? Lol. 

I read a book about rescues a few months ago talking about those kid fences. I did not pick one up based on the pictures I have seen of the potential dog. I am assuming the 70 pound "puppy" I would be getting would look at that and laugh and jump right over it. Other than that your advice is spot on, I will be just shutting the extra doors. I hope this dog has no military skills like my friends, he seemed to be able to pick locks and vanish without a noise...

I am a little nervous on introducing the few people I know and their dogs to a dog I know nothing about. I want to be like the people I know here with dogs that can take them to pick out a new toy or to the coffee shop. I dont want to be a prisoner with a dog...


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

We foster for a GSD rescue. Whenever we have a newcomer, we go through a process that is very similar to msvette2u's 2-week shut down with minor modifications depending on the personality of the dog. We try our best not to overwhelm the newcomer. 

Since the dog is coming from a foster environment, I would ask the foster family for tips. How did the dog adjust to the foster family initially? 

You don't have to be a prisoner with your dog, but bear in mind not all dogs are social butterflies. I assume the rescue you are working with knows that you are looking for a dog-friendly and people-friendly dog? Focus on giving your new dog a lot of one-on-one bonding time, train him so he knows what your expectations are, before trying to introduce him to any friend/dogs.


----------



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> lots of walking on leash for bonding, training class, start with basic, you may find your new gsd is passed basic, but still a good way to get to know each other. good luck and post with your progress.


Hi
There has been some basic lessons but I am not sure yet if this has been thru the foster with the rescue or with an actual trainer. I have spoken with a couple of trainers and Im just waiting to find out if I get this dog for sure, then I need to forward all the records to everyone. 

One place I ruled out as they sent me a video of a guy pinned against a wall with a dog jumping eye level to the guy. He seemed to think I needed a guard dog but last time I checked I wanted to go to Petsmart not Detroit...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All dogs handle change differently and all most dogs want is love You might be getting nervous for no reason at all, he might be your ideal dog in the door. Just because he was neglected does not mean its his fault, his owner was just an idiot. I would mix it up a little bit until you know him better. I would spend lots of time bonding with him, obedience classes will help this down the road. Give him lots of exercise and keep him to yourself for a little bit. Get to know him. There are so many situations that can come up and unless you are right smack in the middle of them, no one can say what will happen or how they should be handled. The better you know him, the better it is for both of you. Good Luck and enjoy your new dog


----------



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

msvette2u and san, 

i do want a more social dog and the rescue knows this, have been on there list for a few months. im not in a rush, want what is right all around.

i have a great job and lots of PTO, i think during the first two weeks i might work from home a few days during the week. just to be at home for bonding, feeding, walking etc. i dont feel right getting a dog and saying hey here is your crate, have fun! 

msvette, i just printed off what you attached to your post. thank you, willing to entertain all the help i can get. 

my married friends said the dog will be fine, i will be the one acting weird.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

First of all, I love your enthusiasm... your opening paragraph about your preparations made me smile! 

I have fostered several dogs... but, the dogs I get to foster are typically straight from the shelter, not a foster home so I don't know if the behavior of your new dog will be different from what I have experienced. 

With that said, I have found with fosters is that it takes them AT LEAST 2 weeks to start to open up. So, I agree with San and Llombardo and really use that time to familiarize the dog with your household routines and focus on the dog seeing interaction with you as a very positive thing!!! Do not overwhelm the dog by expecting it to immediately respond to commands, play fetch, etc... Just let the dog see you as a very steady and trustworthy person. 

Best of luck. I think I can safely say that we are all looking forward to photos and updates!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jeepindog said:


> msvette2u and san,
> 
> i do want a more social dog and the rescue knows this, have been on there list for a few months. im not in a rush, want what is right all around.
> 
> ...


The great part about the two week shut down is that the dog absorbs the workings of the house without the stress of being right in it.
It helps to keep the dog on an even keel instead of accidentally overwhelming it. We do that without even trying (overwhelm) so this helps a ton. 
Good luck - let us know how it goes


----------



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

this is exactly why i took the plunge and posted here. thank you all for the posts and the true words of wisdom. i spoke with the foster today, the potential new doggie is in the final stages of HW treatment. i am looking at sometime in the next two weeks being able to pick him up for a trial. and if it is not that right fit that is fine too. there are so many to help.

i do truly feel so bad for this guy, i got a better picture of what he has been through and honestly i can say the only word is will - just shear will to live that today might be a little better than the day before. 

no matter how it works out i just hope i can do my best.


----------



## Jeepindog (Jul 25, 2012)

Home Visit Done!!!

Well after two false starts I finally got a guy and his wife to come check out my home. I have never had a home visit done before. I was very skeptical about letting total strangers into my home, Im not a shut in but its just weird. I did get high marks and made his wife mad for having the collectors edition vadar lightsaber as well as my signed darth vadar helmet. She was ready to go, he and I were discussing the finer points of american top gear vs original (the best version!) british top gear. 

So if she isn't too mad she should ring me back on meeting my potential new buddy in the next week. 

Trying not to get too excited. They actually thought I had a dog already due to the stack of things in my living room! Well at least visa and petsmart are happy 

So ready for this to happen. I know they are protective of the dogs, have invested in them from shelter fee to vet to fosters. Just seems like its taking forever. My co-workers are sick of me talking about it. I actually proposed a bring you pet to work day, my boss asked me to check the employee handbook on the section of free psychological visits...

Here's to hoping the next time I post I have a new friend in my life!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm excited for you too!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

just want to say thank you for helping a rescue dog!!! wishing you the very best of luck and a long and loving relationship with your new boy. i don't personally believe in the whole "alpha" thing...consistent expectations and limits, lots of love...you should be good to go. oh, and the two week shut-down might sound dire but is so totally what these dogs need...time to adjust.

you sound like such a caring and responsible adopter, i wish i knew where there were a bunch like you in michigan, lolol...and i'm excited for you too!


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck! We applied to rescue and it took about four months before we brought home our dog. After waiting a long time for a home visit, we picked out a dog and then he reacted very badly to heartworm treatment and was extremely sick for weeks. Then we picked out another dog and were so excited, but the day before we were to go meet him/possibly take him home, they found a severe heart murmur. He's been removed from the rescue site and I'm afraid to ask what happened to him. We saw other dogs we liked, but they were always spoken for (one of those dogs belongs to a member here, so glad she found a great home!) I talked to some more fosters, but their dogs weren't a good fit for us.

Then, we saw a dog that was exactly what we were looking for. We contacted the rescue, got in touch with the fosters, and set up a time to meet. I refused to get excited about it, since we'd been through it a couple of times. When we met him, we fell in love. He is absolutely perfect for us and has fit in extremely well with our family. He's only been here a month, but it feels like he's always been here.

We didn't do too well with the two week shut down - I really didn't realize how extensively the dog should be sheltered. He met our little dog before coming home with us - she's ten pounds, so it was very important to see how he acted around her before coming home. He slept in our room, uncrated, the first night. He met other dogs and people within his first week. We went for walks around the neighborhood. As far as I know, he has no history of abuse and has been through four families in his 2.5 years. The rescue had vet records and his pedigree, so he was somewhat taken care of, and he went straight from one of his homes to the foster home, so he was never in a shelter.

Unfortunately, I guess he's used to moving around and we were lucky that he adjusted so well to us, despite all the mistakes we've made!

I wish you the best and I'm sure you'll find that dog who is perfect for you!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

SueDo, in your boy's case i don't think the way you acclimated him was a mistake at all, some dogs you can do that with, it sounds as tho he's not had a horrific past or any kind of abuse, and it seems like his temperment is pretty solid. thanks for sharing your experiences, rescue can be hard for adopters as well as rescuers. and thank you too for opening your home and heart to a rescue dog. the need is so great.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you, katieliz. He's been really amazing and seems to adjust to all situations very quickly. I worried about even taking him to my mother's for the weekend after he'd been with us two weeks because I was afraid he might think he was going to yet another new home (even though we were with him the whole time) but he did great. I haven't seen him show any kind of anxiety yet and he seems to be getting very attached to us.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sounds like a solid dog suedo.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Msvette2u, we are going to look at a GSD for possible adoption today and I have printed off your suggestion for the 2-week shutdown. We do have another shepherd and will keep these suggestions in mind when we bring another dog home.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

where is msvette2u these days?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

huntergreen said:


> where is msvette2u these days?


Looks like she was banned.
Sheilah


----------

